# Quick Shoot Of A 300ZX



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I just got this camera and still learning on how to use it. I took this picture without my tri-pod. Let me know what you think.


















More pictures soon..


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, that is hawt! Nice ride dood. :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> Wow, that is hawt! Nice ride dood. :cheers:


Not my car, friend of mine. My car puts cars on this one :thumbup:


----------



## barnessr20 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> I just got this camera and still learning on how to use it. I took this picture without my tri-pod. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice looking car my friend has a 91 300zx n/a its oarnge right now but were about to paint it black its a good color for the 300 nice car


----------

